# Is it even worth it to get a PS5 anytime soon?



## thekarter104 (Feb 21, 2022)

Hello. I'm planning to get a PS5 eventually. But I still see games coming out for PS4 aswell. I have a PS4 pro up to date for buying games, forbidden west seems good, but also comes out on PS4, which holds me back on getting a PS5.
I can't even think of any PS5 exclusives.
So in don't see the point of getting a PS5 in the next 2 years even! Maybe even 3.

But I need an opinion. What do you think. Is it worth it or shall I let my friends complain about my PS4 that is slow, I really don't mind. PS5 is a huge investment and seeing new games also come out for PS4, I don't see a reason to.

So yes, maybe I can wait until the PS4 completely dies out by Sony? Or get a PS5 the next year or so?


----------



## aerios169 (Feb 21, 2022)

I have it also with a series X, for me isnt worth bc i had neved have one ps. But of you own a ps4 isnt a really smart buy rightnow


----------



## micp (Feb 21, 2022)

The PS5 (and Series X) are worth it for their instant load times alone imo. The amount of time I save not having to look at a loading screen and just playing the game is my biggest plus point from this generation.


----------



## Reploid (Feb 21, 2022)

Never gonna buy it. Don't care about those lame timed exclusives of two and a half remaining soony studios


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 21, 2022)

At MSRP if possible, otherwise no.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 21, 2022)

If you're asking the question then probably not worth it. If you really wanted it you would just get one.


----------



## ray_ray696 (Feb 21, 2022)

subcon959 said:


> If you're asking the question then probably not worth it. If you really wanted it you would just get one.


I agree.


----------



## Dr_Faustus (Feb 21, 2022)

micp said:


> The PS5 (and Series X) are worth it for their instant load times alone imo. The amount of time I save not having to look at a loading screen and just playing the game is my biggest plus point from this generation.


I cannot for the life of me imagine games having this issue even within the last generation. If that was the case that's more on the end of poor coding of that game than it is the hardware, a scenario that no matter how well your hardware is it will never overcome shitty coding without some issues. 

The big pull on these are the games, are the games worth it and is it worth it for you? If it is then its worth investing, if not then its just going to be an expensive paperweight.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 21, 2022)

I would say it's not worth it.  I bought a ps5 and series x mostly for bc, I guess.  I didn't buy many games for the actual ps4, plus mine seems to have a hardware problem.  I'm buying games on the ps5, mostly ps5 versions of games if there's a choice, but a lot of the time, you have access to both ps4 and ps5 versions of games.  there seems to be one or two of them each month from psn plus.  right now, I'd say it's not worth it if you have a pro.  there's only one game I own that's ps5 exclusive, and that's Ratchet and Clank.  very good game, but I wouldn't buy a system for one game.  the series x does have dev mode unlike the ps5, so I may not have to replace the laser in my ps2.  every game I've tried with the latest update minus mystical ninja has worked without a problem.  mystical ninja, working designs' last game, is said not to work on emulators atm, only original hardware.  that's how it happened to be for me.  it worked on my ps2, but it crashed retroarch on the series x.  it's like a prototype or something.


----------



## micp (Feb 22, 2022)

Dr_Faustus said:


> I cannot for the life of me imagine games having this issue even within the last generation. If that was the case that's more on the end of poor coding of that game than it is the hardware, a scenario that no matter how well your hardware is it will never overcome shitty coding without some issues.
> 
> The big pull on these are the games, are the games worth it and is it worth it for you? If it is then its worth investing, if not then its just going to be an expensive paperweight.


As someone who had the base model of both previous generation consoles - when nearing the end of their lifespan this was a problem on most games. Developers would do clever things to disguise the loading times such as have the character pass through a narrow passage or something else but a lot of time you'd get a load screen with some helpful tips for 10-20 seconds whilst everything was loaded in.

I can't see how it was on the Pro / One X but I absolutely love having no load time at all.


----------



## Xzi (Feb 22, 2022)

the_randomizer said:


> At MSRP if possible, otherwise no.


This.  Hard to gauge when it might be possible to build a PC at decent prices again, for $500 - $600 PS5 will give you roughly the performance of an RTX 2070.  Being able to play in resolutions close to 4K at 60 FPS is a massive leap from playing at 1080p with FPS drops down to the low 20s on PS4.  Games also don't need to be next-gen exclusive for some of the PS5 upgrades to be mind-blowing.

Also as another comment mentioned: load times are gone.  Just non-existent when loading from the SSD.


----------



## subcon959 (Feb 22, 2022)

I'd like to make a case for the DualSense as a factor too. When I loaded up Astro's Playroom on launch day, the graphics and sounds were nice but it was the controller that made it feel next gen. The adaptive triggers and subtle haptics add another dimension to games that I didn't even know was missing before, but now I really notice when it's absent.


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 22, 2022)

Xzi said:


> This.  Hard to gauge when it might be possible to build a PC at decent prices again, for $500 - $600 PS5 will give you roughly the performance of an RTX 2070.  Being able to play in resolutions close to 4K at 60 FPS is a massive leap from playing at 1080p with FPS drops down to the low 20s on PS4.  Games also don't need to be next-gen exclusive for some of the PS5 upgrades to be mind-blowing.
> 
> Also as another comment mentioned: load times are gone.  Just non-existent when loading from the SSD.



While I did get a PS5, somewhat out of desperation and above MRSP, doing so is highly inadvisable. But still, the SSD is a gen4 M.2 drive, so loading times are _insanely _fast and totally worth gaming on.


----------



## nl255 (Feb 22, 2022)

micp said:


> The PS5 (and Series X) are worth it for their instant load times alone imo. The amount of time I save not having to look at a loading screen and just playing the game is my biggest plus point from this generation.



But is it worth paying a thousand (US) dollars for?


----------



## the_randomizer (Feb 22, 2022)

nl255 said:


> But is it worth paying a thousand (US) dollars for?



No, I was lucky to get them for less than 1000 dollars, so try to wait it out a bit longer


----------



## godreborn (Feb 22, 2022)

Imo, it has the best controller ever made but battery life isn't great.  The joycons seem to have similar if using motion controls.  Maybe the battery isn't the problem but rather what you're doing with the controller so life could be comparable.


----------



## Hayato213 (Feb 22, 2022)

It is a hefty price to play next gen if you plan to get nvme SSD for the PS5, if you have the money go for it, there is always restock, you just got to be able to catch one, but it have gone dry lately not a lot of restock the last few weeks. If you can get it MSRP price sure go for it.


----------



## Tsukiru (Feb 23, 2022)

Current gen is fucked since it can't take over due to the state of the world, which is super funny. That aside, I think the PS5 boost performance for supported PS4 games? But if you only want PS4 games (or like me, who already has a PS4), there's little drive to get one. DualSense looks nice but you can buy it separately. Like @subcon959 says, if you have to ask it's probably a no.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 23, 2022)

Since my ps4 is on 5.05, it is a nice way to play newer games.


----------



## pleasejust (Feb 24, 2022)

Of course it's worth buying a PS5 if you can. It's not a "huge investment". It is if you have no money but really it isn't. You're getting a game system at near cost to make. So please don't ever complain about the price. Buy a PC and see how much that will cost you. The Xbox is a waste of time. You might as well get a PC. Playstation games are much better and GT7 is around the corner.


----------



## godreborn (Feb 24, 2022)

spoken like a true fanboy.  I own both a ps5 and a series x, and from what I've seen, the series x generally sells out quicker.  the reason, they've done everything right.  devmode, so I don't have to buy another laser for my ps2, bc with all previous systems while the ps5 only has bc for the ps4, and you can even use development lab to create your own custom controller with your handle or anything engraved on it (why doesn't playstation have something like this!?).  if sony fixed these things with the ps6, it would probably crush the switch in terms of sales, but sony really fucked up this generation tbh, and this is coming from someone who loves the ps5.


----------



## Naendow (Feb 24, 2022)

The PS5 is a great and fast system. The controller is awesome, it is very quite (at least mine is), it is fast as hell and the overall experience is just great. The only bad point right now is the internal storage, which is expandable. But the NVMEs are way to pricy right now.


----------



## TomRiddle (Feb 25, 2022)

thekarter104 said:


> Hello. I'm planning to get a PS5 eventually. But I still see games coming out for PS4 aswell. I have a PS4 pro up to date for buying games, forbidden west seems good, but also comes out on PS4, which holds me back on getting a PS5.
> I can't even think of any PS5 exclusives.
> So in don't see the point of getting a PS5 in the next 2 years even! Maybe even 3.
> 
> ...



Honestly it's only really worth getting the PS5 if you are very UN-content with the performance of your PS4 pro honestly.

Now the PS5 is really good, don't get me wrong but it's just mainly for performance enhancements, ray tracing and haptic feedback compared to the PS4 and right now (imo) that really is the only main selling point of the system for PS4 owners.

If you don't see a point or reason to then don't get the PS5, then don't get it, especially during the stock shortages that we have been currently been facing sense these new console have been long around for.

Personally I'd recommend to wait until the stock shortage is over and then get the PS5 if you truly feel UN-content then with the PS4 performance or games, and by then the PS5 pro would be out so why not wait?

Don't get me wrong, you can get a PS5 at msrp if you are willing to put in the effort to look everywhere and wait right now, but that's your choice if that's a pita to you or not, and seeing on how you've stated that you don't really want a PS5 then my last sentence about the recommendation is worth taking into advice.


----------



## chrisnasah (Mar 24, 2022)

what are people doing regards to updating Ps5, is anyone sticking with low firmware hoping for a JB soon?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 24, 2022)

chrisnasah said:


> what are people doing regards to updating Ps5, is anyone sticking with low firmware hoping for a JB soon?


4.03 is what people are saying, but no one knows for sure.  I don't care personally.  I'm signed in permanently, mostly for cloud saving and trophies, which I've started to like, though cloud saving is a given after my first switch died and I lost all saves.


----------



## chrisnasah (Mar 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> 4.03 is what people are saying, but no one knows for sure.  I don't care personally.  I'm signed in permanently, mostly for cloud saving and trophies, which I've started to like, though cloud saving is a given after my first switch died and I lost all saves.


are we able to log into PSN on low firmware on the PS5 or will be i forced to update?


----------



## godreborn (Mar 24, 2022)

you'll be forced to update.


----------



## chrisnasah (Mar 24, 2022)

godreborn said:


> you'll be forced to update.


damm it, why sony playing hard with updates arrggggg!!!!


----------



## godreborn (Mar 24, 2022)

I guess there should be some caveats with exploiting systems.  personally, I don't think an exploited system belongs online.   it totally ruined both the ps3 and 360's online systems, especially for legit users, which is something I don't think should be tolerated.  that's likely the reason no public exploits for the latest ps4 firmware.


----------



## Nakamichi (Mar 25, 2022)

It all depends what you wanna get out of it, i guess.
I wanted to get a system early on, so i could also stop updating early on.

I am patiently waiting for homebrew currently. I wanna use my PS5, eventually, for Saturn, Gamecube, Dreamcast and PS2 emulation.

While i wait for that i installed my PS4 collection on my PS5 and expanded it with another 4tb SSD and an 8tb HDD so i have space for my entire collection on a single system.


----------



## seany1990 (Mar 25, 2022)

The only reason to own a ps5 is for the 4.03 homebrew that is quickly running out on retail shelves.


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 25, 2022)

seany1990 said:


> The only reason to own a ps5 is for the 4.03 homebrew that is quickly running out on retail shelves.



Forget about retail shelves, you won't really find any PS5 on retail shelves, due to how supply and demand of the console is, you be lucky to get a PS5.


----------



## smf (Mar 25, 2022)

yeah, ps5 go out of stock in seconds here. I would have bought one to sit in a cupboard but scalpers are ruining it.


----------



## appleburger (Mar 25, 2022)

As with any generation, I feel like if you're on the fence you'll be happier waiting until the slim model drops.

*Definitely* don't pay above MSRP for it.  Yeah scalpers are annoying, but they only succeed if people are actually willing to shell out a grand for a video game console.

I got one and love it, personally.  The performance boost is nice, and I work on my PC all day, so I don't enjoy PC gaming anymore.  PS5 hooked up to my TV in the living room is currently my favorite gaming experience.  The performance boost for select PS4 games has completely transformed some of them, for me.  Playing Spider-man/God of War in 60FPS with raytracing has been really wonderful.

The speed boost to performance on the PS5 is my personal favorite quality of life improvement.  It practically feels like a cartridge console with how snappy everything is - that goes for the UI, too.  Not having load times for Spider-man feels so foreign to me, still.


----------



## smf (Mar 26, 2022)

appleburger said:


> It practically feels like a cartridge console with how snappy everything is


That is because it practically is a cartridge console.

The games might be downloaded or shipped on a disc, but they are installed to the ssd "cartridge" in the ps5.


----------



## Viri (Mar 26, 2022)

If it wasn't god awful ugly and giant, I'd maybe consider it. I'll probably wait for the slim version, that will probably take 5 years to come out. Imo, it's legit the ugliest console ever released. lol


----------



## Chris2055 (Mar 26, 2022)

It's not that I think it's not worth it, it's more like there's a lot of other gaming-related stuff I can get much cheaper and easier and I never have been an early adopter. I'd rather wait until there's a lot more games and I can easily obtain one.


----------



## nutsack (Mar 27, 2022)

One thing that made it a no-brainer for me was that PS4 has kept strong resale value thanks to how tough PS5 are to get. So as soon as I got my PS5 in hand and I sold my PS4 Slim, and I sold it for the exact price I paid new for it in 2016: namely, $220. Gotta think as soon as you can walk into a random Best Buy on a Tuesday and buy a PS5 that used PS4 values will tank, the same way PS1 values tanked when the BC PS2 was finally easy to get.

Anyways, I figured it was worth $320 after tax to upgrade my PS4 Slim to a PS5. Another thing was I had held off playing a lot of late gen PS4 games like Ghost of Tsushima, The Last of Us Part 2, Spiderman, Final Fantasy VII Remake, Yakuza Like a Dragon, Dragon Quest XI S, etc because I wanted to play them at 60 fps instead of 30 fps. Gotta say I have really enjoyed the PS5. First console I have bought in the first year since SNES.

Only thing that has disappointed me so far is how shitty Horizon Forbidden West's 60 fps mode looks on a 4k panel. It looks like a 2013 game from before TAA was widely used, just a noisy and shimmering ugly ass picture. Worst looking game I have played on the system.


----------



## nutsack (Mar 27, 2022)

Viri said:


> If it wasn't god awful ugly and giant, I'd maybe consider it. I'll probably wait for the slim version, that will probably take 5 years to come out. Imo, it's legit the ugliest console ever released. lol


It is ugly and enormous, makes my PS3 Fat look like someone's little brother.


----------



## Viri (Mar 27, 2022)

nutsack said:


> It is ugly and enormous, makes my PS3 Fat look like someone's little brother.


It makes the VCR Xbone not look that bad in comparison.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 28, 2022)

Get a PC and forget about your next gen woes entirely. that's what i'm saving up for.
EDIT: if you really want to play the PS5 exclusives get one and wait for an exploit, then get all of them for free.


----------



## TomRiddle (Mar 28, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> Get a PC and forget about your next gen woes entirely. that's what i'm saving up for.
> EDIT: if you really want to play the PS5 exclusives get one and wait for an exploit, then get all of them for free.


Honestly, yeah I'm doing the same. *(THIS IS THE WAY!)*

Yeah, might maybe take a year or two for good exploits to appear out in the public but by then the PS5 Slim/Pro will be out and might work for those specific systems.


----------



## 64bitmodels (Mar 28, 2022)

Tomriddle19981 said:


> by then the PS5 Slim/*Pro* will be out


i swear to god if a PS5 PRO or Xbox Series.... whatever, X2 ig comes out this gen i'm going to fucking lose it. these consoles are powerful enough as is


----------



## Hayato213 (Mar 28, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> i swear to god if a PS5 PRO or Xbox Series.... whatever, X2 ig comes out this gen i'm going to fucking lose it. these consoles are powerful enough as is



Probably will, we expect PS5 slim, PS5 pro, xbox series s slim, xbox series x pro etc lol


----------



## moony27 (Mar 29, 2022)

Really i like the ps5 to play. Can we get for free..


----------



## TooLateNate (Mar 29, 2022)

Honestly, for myself, it'd be more worth it for a PS4 for some of the older exclusives since they're more readily available and a Series S for the developer function. Being able to have a nice prebuilt emulation machine would be nice.


----------



## moony27 (Mar 29, 2022)

I Really like the game.
But I know, it’s not that much of an upgrade right? But it is, it will just take a few months for developers to break free of the last generation and start developing more games exclusively for this gen.


----------



## LoggerMan (Mar 29, 2022)

For games, no. But for FOMO it is absolutely worth getting it ASAP.


----------



## moony27 (Mar 29, 2022)

So, you should save money for the PS5 if you want to upgrade to PS5. You can sell your Consoles which you have and by saving some more money,


----------



## Davycrockof (Mar 29, 2022)

64bitmodels said:


> Get a PC and forget about your next gen woes entirely. that's what i'm saving up for.
> EDIT: if you really want to play the PS5 exclusives get one and wait for an exploit, then get all of them for free.


pc gaming is the worst.


----------



## godreborn (Mar 29, 2022)

I mainly bought a ps5 to play all the ps4 games I missed out on, but I do usually buy the ps5 versions of games if there's an option.  I do have a ps4, it's on an exploitable firmware.  however, I don't play games normally once a system has been exploited.  I guess I'm more interested in the system, and how it works, than any games.  I hadn't played very much of anything since the ps2 days actually.  I didn't want to update my system either, so I figured I'd buy a ps5.  

I also recently became interested in trophies and achievements, which I never cared for before.  I guess it's because they follow you from system to system despite lack of bc or something that may be true of the next generation of systems.  it's highly unlikely we'll ever be able to sign in on the ps4, and even then, it wouldn't be difficult for sony to check if you're using fake packages.  they leave many trails.


----------



## Newhouse-Estates (Mar 29, 2022)

At first I bought a PS5 so I could play Final Fantasy 16. Still haven't heard any more from the game since getting the console and have been playing PS4 games and PS5 versions of PS4 games. Have to admit I could never go back to the old loading times and 4K is nice as well (yes i know the PS4 pro has 4Kl). If you can find one at retail and don't have a PS4 then yeah grab one. If u have a PS4 then prolly no need to upgrade since the PS4 is still being developed for at full capacity.


----------



## vree (Mar 31, 2022)

I personally think it's worth it. But it all depends on if you care about the (almost) instant load times, more consistent 60fps and most importantly the exclusives.

Demon Souls remake on it's own was my trigger. Plus if you are planning on getting one anyway I think you might as well get one now. With the current chip shortage and demand I don't see the prices going down anytime soon and I also don't see a slim revision on the horizon either. But don't go the scalper or combo bundle route. Then you are just paying way to much.

If you have the base PS4 it's definitely worth upgrading now. If you have the PS4-Pro you could definitely wait it out a while longer until more PS5 exclusives pop up.

But this is just my train of thoughts. You do what you think is best.

As for the PC argument people are making here => IMO: comparing apples and oranges. And this comes from an ex-pc gamer that used to just wanted to have everything... Not worth it...


----------



## warleyboy (Apr 3, 2022)

I purchased the PS5 just before Christmas last year and have not really been that impressed with it so far.
I’ve been gaming a few years now and feel it’s becoming more difficult to achieve that next gen step of improved graphics, sound, etc as it was for instance 20-30 years ago.
Jumping from cbm64 to the cbm amiga, you could see huge strides, again with the ps1 to ps2 or even ps2 to ps3, the initial games released had astounding improvements.
Not that everything should be based around graphic capabilities, a great game is a great game ( I still enjoy playing uridium, thing on a spring on my c64), but the cost to pay for a PS5, I’d stick with the PS4 for a few years and play the massive collection it already has in place.


----------



## Newhouse-Estates (Apr 3, 2022)

warleyboy said:


> I purchased the PS5 just before Christmas last year and have not really been that impressed with it so far.
> I’ve been gaming a few years now and feel it’s becoming more difficult to achieve that next gen step of improved graphics, sound, etc as it was for instance 20-30 years ago.
> Jumping from cbm64 to the cbm amiga, you could see huge strides, again with the ps1 to ps2 or even ps2 to ps3, the initial games released had astounding improvements.
> Not that everything should be based around graphic capabilities, a great game is a great game ( I still enjoy playing uridium, thing on a spring on my c64), but the cost to pay for a PS5, I’d stick with the PS4 for a few years and play the massive collection it already has in place.


Very true, I remember in 98 Zelda OOT came out and I hadn't even seen it b4, went from ALTTP to OOT and it blew my mind, Unfortunately I believe your right that those days are over, unless unreal engine 5 impresses us with actual games utilizing it.


----------



## rmorris003 (Apr 16, 2022)

I read all the rumors of a PS5 Pro etc but Walmart just opened up more systems this past week so I grabbed the bundle with extra red controller and charging dock at retail price because I just got my bonus from work. Also got a MSI 3080TI Gaming Trio too for my pc because why not. Now just need to wait for Walmart to ship it so should have it on the 25th.


----------



## Elden_Dead (Apr 20, 2022)

thekarter104 said:


> Hello. I'm planning to get a PS5 eventually. But I still see games coming out for PS4 aswell. I have a PS4 pro up to date for buying games, forbidden west seems good, but also comes out on PS4, which holds me back on getting a PS5.
> I can't even think of any PS5 exclusives.
> So in don't see the point of getting a PS5 in the next 2 years even! Maybe even 3.
> 
> ...


Then you can wait for the PS5 pro or something new sony launches!


----------



## Kraken_X (Apr 20, 2022)

I upgraded from a One X to a Series X recently and was quite disappointed.  Same interface, same list of games, and outside of my two Series enhanced games, everything looks and plays identical to the One X.  Getting a new console used to be exciting and different, and now it's just a slightly faster, much bigger, more of the same.  The two enhanced games still don't look or play nearly as well as their PC versions on a 2070 Super.  Early reviews had mentioned auto-HDR and improvements to the backwards compatibility, but un-enhanced Xbox One games still look worse than PS3 games upscaled on PC.  360 games look the same as a real 360, with no noticeable enhancements.  I suppose they didn't want to eat into the remake potential.  Dev mode is nice, but I have my PC connected to the same screen anyways.  I guess I was hoping for a PC style upgrade where getting a new gfx card makes everything look better from this year's AAA titles, to 20 year old PC games, to extra filters on SNES emulators.

One thing that did impress me is that all I had to do to make it work was move my external HDD and sign in to Live.  All of my games and saves were just there.  I can see the vision for game pass and cloud gaming now.  Turn it on and it just works. Swap out your box and now it looks a little nicer.  

Still trying to get a PS5, but I'm not going to pay above MSRP, including bundles unless they come with something useful like a game I actually want or a controller.  Unlike the XSX there are exclusives, but there is plenty of Ratchet and Clank to play on RPCS3 in the meantime.  Already have the controller. I got it on sale and it's quite nice on PC, but not worth the retail price tag.  

I'd say only look at this new console generation if you don't want to deal with a PC.  Graphics cards are coming back and you can get a 3070 from a real store now for less than a scalped PS5.


----------



## Norris (Apr 20, 2022)

as scott the woz once said are you buying it cause you want it or buying it cause its the next new THING


----------



## BrothaJayWilson (Apr 20, 2022)

YES it's Worth upgrading from a 1-X to Series X! Night and Day, and if you can't notice you have poor vision or a janky tv


Kraken_X said:


> I upgraded from a One X to a Series X recently and was quite disappointed.  Same interface, same list of games, and outside of my two Series enhanced games, everything looks and plays identical to the One X.  Getting a new console used to be exciting and different, and now it's just a slightly faster, much bigger, more of the same.  The two enhanced games still don't look or play nearly as well as their PC versions on a 2070 Super.  Early reviews had mentioned auto-HDR and improvements to the backwards compatibility, but un-enhanced Xbox One games still look worse than PS3 games upscaled on PC.  360 games look the same as a real 360, with no noticeable enhancements.  I suppose they didn't want to eat into the remake potential.  Dev mode is nice, but I have my PC connected to the same screen anyways.  I guess I was hoping for a PC style upgrade where getting a new gfx card makes everything look better from this year's AAA titles, to 20 year old PC games, to extra filters on SNES emulators.
> 
> One thing that did impress me is that all I had to do to make it work was move my external HDD and sign in to Live.  All of my games and saves were just there.  I can see the vision for game pass and cloud gaming now.  Turn it on and it just works. Swap out your box and now it looks a little nicer.
> 
> ...


----------



## thekarter104 (Apr 21, 2022)

Elden_Dead said:


> Then you can wait for the PS5 pro or something new sony launches!


I hope Sony will make a PS5 Slim. They did it with ALL previous PlayStations, even the PSX!
Hope the chances aren't 'slim' that Sony makes a PS5 Slim.


----------



## Elden_Dead (Apr 22, 2022)

thekarter104 said:


> I hope Sony will make a PS5 Slim. They did it with ALL previous PlayStations, even the PSX!
> Hope the chances aren't 'slim' that Sony makes a PS5 Slim.


Yeah, a slim one is needed because of the heavy console which is very difficult to carry out to friend's house!


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2022)

warleyboy said:


> Jumping from cbm64 to the cbm amiga,



The c64 had a 1975 cpu, designed to replace TTL in cash registers etc, when it was released in 1982 for $595.
The Amiga had a 1979 cpu, designed to replace mainframes, when it was released in 1985 for $1,285.

That is kinda like comparing an i7 to an atom from three years earlier.

Commodore had a huge margin on the c64 & pretty much nothing on the Amiga 1000. The cost reduced A500 fixed that in 1987, but soon the c64 was $99 as it was so cheap to make.

While the ps5 is an evolution of the ps4 pro, it's a bit faster at loading, a bit faster at rendering etc. There just isn't the room for improvement there was in the 80's


----------



## smf (Apr 25, 2022)

thekarter104 said:


> I hope Sony will make a PS5 Slim. They did it with ALL previous PlayStations, even the PSX!
> Hope the chances aren't 'slim' that Sony makes a PS5 Slim.


They probably will make a slim.

I bought a ps5 because I figure we might get not get many shots at a hack. 

I may have jumped the gun, but it might turn out like the switch.


----------



## Sworly (Apr 25, 2022)

I'd say yeah, they're worth living without, especially with the cost and stress that entails with getting one, but I made the grave mistake of buying FFVII Remake years back, and my wife randomly played it on a whim and is Cloud Strife obsessed now, so I got them one so they could play Intergrade (which is dogwater logic that it's exclusive to PS5).


----------



## godreborn (Apr 25, 2022)

I have ff 7 remake+intergrade as well, but I haven't played it yet.  just finished tales of arise, now playing dragon quest xi with about 9 or 10 hours so far.  that one I'm playing on the switch.


----------



## Sworly (Apr 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> I have ff 7 remake+intergrade as well, but I haven't played it yet.  just finished tales of arise, now playing dragon quest xi with about 9 or 10 hours so far.  that one I'm playing on the switch.


My wife seemed to like it, despite it being super short. Of course, right after finishing it, they went right back to the main campaign for their third playthrough; at least they're making sure I get my money's worth out of a SQEX game for once LOL


----------



## godreborn (Apr 25, 2022)

if that's only midgar, I'm surprised that they managed to stretch it out as much as they did.  I mean midgar in the original is only like 3 hours.


----------



## Sworly (Apr 25, 2022)

godreborn said:


> if that's only midgar, I'm surprised that they managed to stretch it out as much as they did.  I mean midgar in the original is only like 3 hours.


Oh yeah, absolutely. They did a pretty decent job in making the Midgar section fairly fleshed out, with side quests, tons of dialogue, and filler. It still feels like a fairly full-sized game, even if it's clear they sort of shat the bed when it comes to equipment/builds for the next few games (especially if you don't transfer over save data).


----------



## Glyptofane (Apr 25, 2022)

Not really. The PS5 version of Tales of Arise is the only non-PS4 game I've played on it which is good and all, but probably could have been played without much difference on PS4 and still even has texture pop-in that I first noticed in the PS4 demo. I'm sure I'll get around to getting more out of the console eventually anyway.


----------



## raging_chaos (Apr 25, 2022)

micp said:


> The amount of time I save not having to look at a loading screen and just playing the game is my biggest plus point from this generation.


It's balanced out by the amount of time you have to spend staring at the download progress for those Day 1 patches.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Apr 25, 2022)

I'll wait for a slim model 'cause the launch is huge and a bit of an eye-sore.


----------



## godreborn (Apr 26, 2022)

The thing that kinda sucks is copying the game first before you can play which can take 30 minutes.  Even if it says enough has been copied, there's really no way to tell.  I was trying to play King of fighters xv, and even though it said enough had been copied, I couldn't initiate any option after the title screen until it was completely copied.  If you put the game on an external hdd, it can't be played, and if you put the game back in without copying the game back to the internal ssd, it will try copying it again with no way out of it.  Plus, the ssd might hold 8 games, that's it, unless you buy a super expensive nvme ssd expansion disk. Don't get me wrong, the system is good, but it's damn frustrating at times.


----------



## RivenMain (Apr 26, 2022)

With shortages on chips and the ps5's general unavailability. It doesn't make  too much sense to roll out a pro version. I'd give it another year, maybe two at least. We're still getting ps5 games released for ps4. Graphics will look nicer when their designed purely for ps5 and not with ps4 2013 graphics in mind.


----------



## micp (Apr 26, 2022)

raging_chaos said:


> It's balanced out by the amount of time you have to spend staring at the download progress for those Day 1 patches.


haha, that's on any system now though and probably any system since the PS4. 

I will leave my PS5 on standby and it'll download the patches and whatever else. I probably benefit from the fact I have decent internet speeds also. I can imagine it being a pain with anything less.


----------



## R3DRE111AVER (Aug 10, 2022)

where are all the ps5 only games seen about 4 
so think ill wait


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 11, 2022)

R3DRE111AVER said:


> where are all the ps5 only games seen about 4
> so think ill wait


GT7 being a disappointment has not helped.

Eventually there will be a Gran Turismo 8 and by that time I hope they don't lock the game to being online-only.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 11, 2022)

R3DRE111AVER said:


> where are all the ps5 only games seen about 4
> so think ill wait


I haven't seen many (only own one, ratchet and clank), but there are next to no loading times.  I just recently upgraded an m2 to my laptop, since that's what it uses.  it's like the size of a bloated finger, so no where near the size of an hdd or a normal ssd.  I may upgrade my ps5, which is one of my main consoles, but why?  when I don't play more than one game at a time?  seems pointless.


----------



## R3DRE111AVER (Aug 11, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> GT7 being a disappointment has not helped.
> 
> Eventually there will be a Gran Turismo 8 and by that time I hope they don't lock the game to being online-only.


i liked Ridge racer more then GT  ..ps im not a fan of the always online games


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 11, 2022)

R3DRE111AVER said:


> i liked Ridge racer more then GT  ..ps im not a fan of the always online games


I too prefer arcade racers or even simcades than simulators.

Ridge Racer seems to have died back on the 360/PS3 when Bandai tried to reboot the series (in 2012) as a Burnout x Split/Second clone:



They were working (around 2013-14) on somewhat of a sequel of that and would be F2P:



It obviously backfired and it killed the franchise with it. 

I'm not denying it's not a fun game it definitely is, it just isn't Ridge Racer. IGN stupidly said the franchise was getting "stale."  And they wonder why they're despised so much.


----------



## youquzhiji (Aug 14, 2022)

I'd say no, if you already own a ps4, it doesn't worth the time or effort to snap one


----------



## BrothaJayWilson (Aug 14, 2022)

IF there are games you want to play "EXCLUSIVES"  then get one, yeah the PS4 is cool and all but the PS5 truly is next GEN, so if they HAVE GAMES YOU WANT TO PLAY THEN GET ONE!!


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 14, 2022)

BrothaJayWilson said:


> IF there are games you want to play "EXCLUSIVES"  then get one, yeah the PS4 is cool and all *but the PS5 truly is next GEN*, so if they HAVE GAMES YOU WANT TO PLAY THEN GET ONE!!


Bruh, that's what they always said.

Not wrong, it's just.. it eventually isn't next gen and at this point that's the current gen, but still leeching off the PS4 catalog. PS5 and Xbox Series X feel like the Wii U, it came between a generation and doesn't know what it wants to be.


----------



## dangopig (Aug 15, 2022)

Yes because the PS4 will be discontinued eventually, and the sooner you get a PS5 the sooner you can start enjoying it.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Aug 15, 2022)

dangopig said:


> Yes because the PS4 will be discontinued eventually, and the sooner you get a PS5 the sooner you can start enjoying it.


Around 2025.

Enjoying PS5 while playing PS4 games? That doesn't seem like a great plan.


----------



## Aphromite (Aug 16, 2022)

I only switched mine on for the first time in 6 months since getting Returnal and playing that for a week. This was only because a friend brought round their son and we realised I don't actually have any games suitable for kids on there so we loaded up the Switch.

Now I do have a Series X with gamepass which I use as often as I can and a gaming PC and I am a dad with very little gaming time so do take that on board. However I feel that it doesn't bring that much over the PS4 which hasn't been switched on since I loaded the hack on it. I'm now just waiting for a ps5 hack to play around with it then.

It's nice if you're going to use it. If you have to stretch your budget to get it I probably wouldn't bother until it matures a bit, maybe wait for a mid gen refresh.


----------



## kevin corms (Aug 17, 2022)

If you have to ask, you don’t really want one.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 19, 2022)

I bought mine even though I have an exploited, 5.05 ps4.  I never game on hacked systems, because I'm more interested in doing the hacks.  As a result, I buy a lot of ps4/5 games.  5 is the one I buy if there's a choice.  I don't have a high end TV or sound system, but I like the near instant load times.  I only own one ps5 only game.  So, I'd say if you have an exploited ps4 and you play games on it, or don't care about syncing trophies or cloud saving, then I'd stick with the ps4.


----------



## Fugelmir (Aug 19, 2022)

Reploid said:


> Never gonna buy it. Don't care about those lame timed exclusives of two and a half remaining soony studios



It definitely feels like Sony's headed in the direction of steam.    May as well go with steamdeck: at least you have access to full BC and mods.


----------



## godreborn (Aug 21, 2022)

Fugelmir said:


> It definitely feels like Sony's headed in the direction of steam.    May as well go with steamdeck: at least you have access to full BC and mods.


I don't like how systems now have all these revisions.  I thought the point of consoles was that you didn't have much of an upkeep.


----------



## Robe1 (Aug 21, 2022)

For games, no. But for FOMO it is absolutely worth getting it ASAP.


----------



## Rahkeesh (Aug 22, 2022)

Fugelmir said:


> It definitely feels like Sony's headed in the direction of steam.    May as well go with steamdeck: at least you have access to full BC and mods.


Unfortunately it seems like Steam is just a stepping stone to their own stupid launcher.


----------



## Sigma-- (Aug 22, 2022)

I've heard barely anyone talk about the PS5 since launch, so I really can't imagine that we're missing much right now.


----------



## solitaire4eva (Aug 28, 2022)

Save your money it's not worth it. The controller looks good but nothing amazing. Had mines since june 2021, and I can count on one hand how many times I used it.

Get a steam deck instead lol.


----------



## urherenow (Aug 28, 2022)

If you want one in the near future and don't live in the US, the answer is DO NOT DELAY (if you see one on the shelf). The price is going up everywhere.


----------



## R3DRE111AVER (Aug 28, 2022)

urherenow said:


> If you want one in the near future and don't live in the US, the answer is DO NOT DELAY (if you see one on the shelf). The price is going up everywhere.


OR Buy 2nd hand


----------



## Davycrockof (Aug 28, 2022)

with prices hikes, maybe good idea to buy now before they cost more... besides that, your ps4 pro  is good enough still.  litterally a PS5  series s right now


----------



## Fugelmir (Aug 29, 2022)

I bought tactics ogre for psp.  Great game.  Now it got rereleased on ps4 /ps5.  Moving on to steamdeck.  You have games forever (tm).  

+no fees for online gaming
+backward compatibility
+mods
+cheaper than console
+NSFW censored/pornography games
+emulators
+"portable"
+access to tons of free games via EGS/heroic launcher
+sony likely moving to steam in the future anyway


-load time
-performance on newer games subpar
-late 'exclusive' access
-upcoming PSVR 2


----------



## engagex (Sep 4, 2022)

Nothing really, if you didn't find any ps5 titles fancy it's okay to hold buying it. Personally i bought it only to play demon souls , faster loading also nice thing to have. Graphics wise it's not that a significant jump from ps4 imo


----------



## City (Sep 5, 2022)

IMO, if you don't care about graphical improvements and the very few exclusive titles, plus you already have a PS4, it's not worth it. Not only because it would be a waste of resources, but because there will absolutely be better revisions when you finally decide to get one. Hell, the console is already on its third revision (as of September 15th) and it will keep on improving.


----------



## RedColoredStars (Sep 5, 2022)

solitaire4eva said:


> The controller looks good but nothing amazing



For me the DualSense is one of, if not THE most comfortable controllers I ever used. I also have a Series X but the controllers were literally designed for children's hands and they have no gyro support.


----------



## G33ksquad (Sep 7, 2022)

I must be getting old, with the new consoles I barely have time to play, the other day I went to play my series X and had to spend an hour figuring out why my elite series 2 were not working properly, they too needed an update to work with the new XSX update. I spent over $1,000 on the Halo console, Halo Elite Series 2, and expansion drive, I have played only a few hours.


----------



## Bepx (Sep 8, 2022)

G33ksquad said:


> I must be getting old, with the new consoles I barely have time to play, the other day I went to play my series X and had to spend an hour figuring out why my elite series 2 were not working properly, they too needed an update to work with the new XSX update. I spent over $1,000 on the Halo console, Halo Elite Series 2, and expansion drive, I have played only a few hours.


I started denying OT to come home early to have a little time to myself


----------



## G33ksquad (Sep 8, 2022)

Bepx said:


> I started denying OT to come home early to have a little time to myself


This is the way. I took a work from home job last year for this reason also, working for that little extra for a huge added stress load wasn’t working out! Now if only I could squeeze in some game time!


----------



## DJPlace (Sep 8, 2022)

i would like my PS4 account on a computer nuff said...


----------



## Bepx (Sep 9, 2022)

G33ksquad said:


> This is the way. I took a work from home job last year for this reason also, working for that little extra for a huge added stress load wasn’t working out! Now if only I could squeeze in some game time!


My dream is to work from home. If I knew as a teen that was a possibility I think my life would’ve went a whole different path lmao


----------

